# Video, Raccoon wears a pretty dress to taste new snacks



## Robert59 (Sep 22, 2020)

Watch as this pet raccoon sits in a pretty dress and eats pork belly treats.  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/raccoon-wears-pretty-dress-taste-110009769.html


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Unlike many of her kind, her table manners are adorable..love how she rubs her hands together to get more.

I should tell you about two of her kind who took over my enclosed courtyard for their honeymoon swim in our spa, and hanging out in our orange tree for brunch Mimosas while they had their rough sex way with each other. Glad they cleared out before the kids were born.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 22, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Watch as this pet raccoon sits in a pretty dress and eats pork belly treats.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/raccoon-wears-pretty-dress-taste-110009769.html


It looks like it's doing sign language. That is something.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *Unlike many of her kind, her table manners are adorable..love how she rubs her hands together to get more*.
> 
> I should tell you about two of her kind who took over my enclosed courtyard for their honeymoon swim in our spa, and hanging out in our orange tree for brunch Mimosas while they had their rough sex way with each other. Glad they cleared out before the kids were born.


I loved that part, too! So, so sweet!

Racoons are just the cutest things!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2020)

We have raccoons here.  One of them was a saint.  We called her Missie.  I think at this point she's become a raccoon angel.


----------

